# And they just get uglier and uglier



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Yesterday, coming back from the market in St. George's this monstrosity was tied up in the marina.
Not only is it incredibly ugly, with those two huge obstructions to the visibility from the bridge, it seems as though it is a terribly unsafe vessel to other traffic. And to top it all off it's painted a drab grey, as if the owner was pretending his yacht is a navy ship.
Why is it this new crowd of the super rich are completely without taste?


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)

Ya know, at some time someone may have posted a pic of your boat with similar comments.  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

ukeukeukeuke I just threw up a bit, thanks for that! You should be banned for posting those photos, that is truly obscene! There does seem to be a contest to see who can make the most absurd boat. I really don't understand what the designer was thinking, or the person buying it. Perhaps it looked good on paper?!?!?!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Andrew, that was in St Barts yesterday. I know the boat well. It could not have got to St George's in the same day...

Unless there is TWO of them! And that's a hideous thought!

Btw it looks good from the stern. But yes, the whole semi circle thing is hideous.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

RUN FOR YOUR LIVES! There's THREE of them!



> Luxury yacht Ocean Pearl ? sistership to Ocean Emerald and Ocean Sapphire


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Those stern steps look like they belong on a public building . . . .like a library or a museum, seems like a huge waste of space . . .


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

mikel1 said:


> Those stern steps look like they belong on a public building . . . .like a library or a museum, seems like a huge waste of space . . .


You could fit a lot of bikini clad girls on these steps.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe the owner will fall down them and break his neck.

The term Nouveau Riche was invented for the kind of people who build things like that.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Some of the SeaRays look like high top sneakers to me.

This boat Capta saw looks to me like an Iron:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/rapgenius/Electric-Iron-DK-308.jpg


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

It's a "design statement" that floats. It's not a boat.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

It's a "design statement" that floats. It's not a boat.

Alternatively it's a "rich" statement, conspicuous consumption, "Look at how much money I can afford to throw away."

It attracts a certain type of leach, of both sexes.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

And yet there are hansom powerboats.

I wonder what the owner lives in and drives. There may be pattern. Garish = expensive = status.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

It's like salmon colored pants or pants with Scottie dogs on them. When you have enough money you are somehow immunized from the ability to feel ridiculous and stupid.


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

hpeer said:


> It's a "design statement" that floats. It's not a boat.


It is a power boat...... Was pretty even an option?


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

seaner97 said:


> It's like salmon colored pants or pants with Scottie dogs on them. When you have enough money you are somehow immunized from the ability to feel ridiculous and stupid.


The term is brick colored pants and is typically reserved for stuffy old money types at New England clubs. That boat has Nouveau Riche written all over it. Love to try those stairs in a seaway!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Now, if I had a dirty mind, I'd say that the way the lines open, the "slit" as it were is reminiscent .....

Well, let's just say the dingy should be named "dildo."


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

We used to to say of the Brahmins " they have whales on their pants because of the absence therein".

Seriously, know a fair number of really nice Brahmins. You just can't generalize.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

capecodda said:


> Some of the SeaRays look like high top sneakers to me.
> 
> This boat Capta saw looks to me like an Iron:
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/rapgenius/Electric-Iron-DK-308.jpg


That's the "Running shoe" school of yacht design - huge around the turn of the century in both sail and power - look at a Benny Oceanis around 35' from back then.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

RichF28 said:


> It is a power boat...... Was pretty even an option?


Yep - look at this Garden design from the 70's - and it's a log salvage boat, just about the hardest working and most abused boats there are.

Think "Relic" on the Beachcombers. 

I saw it when new and it was mesmerizing - nicer than most of the Trawler yachts of the day.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

hpeer said:


> It's a "design statement" that floats. It's not a boat.
> 
> Alternatively it's a "rich" statement, conspicuous consumption, "Look at how much money I can afford to throw away."
> 
> It attracts a certain type of leach, of both sexes.


That was one of the great, unintended ironies of all time - a guy named Robin *Leach* hosting a TV show about those kind of people - "Lifestyles of the Rich & Famous".

I always wondered if he or the production people ever got the joke.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

When the Mornman Tabernac Choir takes a Caribe getaway they can use the stairs for practice .


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

when I read the thread title, I for sure thought this was about sweaters.. it is the season.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Bleemus said:


> The term is brick colored pants and is typically reserved for stuffy old money types at New England clubs. That boat has Nouveau Riche written all over it. Love to try those stairs in a seaway!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They aren't the color of any brick I've ever seen, and everyone I know that wears them lives in either Ohio or western New York.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow,,, a lot of insecure folks here...... If the grey boat didn't take your anchorage or cut your bow why do (or should) you care? Does the song about "little boxes made of ticki-tacki and they all look just the same" bring anything to mind? As I sail past the early 60's in seniority I find more and more humor (or humour for our Canadian and British friends) in what the 60's generation finds offensive today compared to the so called "ideals" of that generation at the time. 

I raced BMX bicycles in my 40's as a means to allow my kids (and a whole bunch of other kids) to enjoy a sport that too often leads some of the participants into a dark world of escape through chemicals, so that they could see that it also has many positive outcomes. One of the lessons for me was when I first started and did not have the fancy leathers and jersey's of the faithful was how to keep my jean cuffs from getting caught in the chain ring. A shop owner who helped the track a lot gave me a hot pink velcro strap to secure my cuff; when I protested about the color he told me that if I was secure in my manhood I could wear pink. I raced with that pink strap for two years before getting a real set of racing leathers. If you are secure in yourself it doesn't matter what others are sailing or boating in.... Just my $.02 worth......


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> Wow,,, a lot of insecure folks here...... If the grey boat didn't take your anchorage or cut your bow why do (or should) you care? Does the song about "little boxes made of ticki-tacki and they all look just the same" bring anything to mind? As I sail past the early 60's in seniority I find more and more humor (or humour for our Canadian and British friends) in what the 60's generation finds offensive today compared to the so called "ideals" of that generation at the time.
> 
> I raced BMX bicycles in my 40's as a means to allow my kids (and a whole bunch of other kids) to enjoy a sport that too often leads some of the participants into a dark world of escape through chemicals, so that they could see that it also has many positive outcomes. One of the lessons for me was when I first started and did not have the fancy leathers and jersey's of the faithful was how to keep my jean cuffs from getting caught in the chain ring. A shop owner who helped the track a lot gave me a hot pink velcro strap to secure my cuff; when I protested about the color he told me that if I was secure in my manhood I could wear pink. I raced with that pink strap for two years before getting a real set of racing leathers. If you are secure in yourself it doesn't matter what others are sailing or boating in.... Just my $.02 worth......


What does any of that have to do with that monstrosity? Do you think the owner secure in his manhood, therefore he can build an incredibly ugly boat? I don't understand your point.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been married for 35 years, have two kids and two grandkids - my manhood is secure and has been all my life.

I think that's a friggin ugly, tacky, ostentatious, nouveau riche P.O.S. that only someone with a pimps idea of "class" or aesthetics would have.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

World's most luxurious 'mobile home'? - CNN.com

Another butt ugly "super yacht"
These boats are proof money can't buy good taste, or that some people could be broke and still have more money than brains.....


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

My guess was the point about the pink band was a counter to the salmon pants thing (and the scottie dog pants, and about a million other stupid fashions), but I think it was a misunderstanding. I think they're ugly, not effeminate. And because of the 'old new england money' connotation, they are worn primarily by people attempting to look rich, or who are rich. Similar to this boat. Ugly, but clearly a display of massive amounts of cash.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

I can go along with the comments about how impractical or even dangerous some of those design features are; visibility from the bridge looks to be seriously compromised, and those transom stairs aren't very practical. I'll even go along with "ostentatious". But I gotta draw the line at the personal, borderline mean attacks on the owner. I would venture to say that none of us know anything about him/her, other than they can afford the boat. You may not like their style or taste, but to call them "nouveau riche", someone with a pimp's idea of class or anything else that smacks of painting them as low class trash is just, well, low class.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

You're absolutely right - we should all aspire to live like them.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Can we go back to talking about those ugly clorox bottle sailboats now? <insert sarcasm icon here>

Whenever I feel myself getting all judgmental about someone elses choice of vessel, I stop and think about how good it would look if I was in trouble and the captain came to my aid.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

A boat only has to appeal to one person -- the one writing the check.

Honestly the builder could care less what the folks here think. We're not the audience for these boats.



capta said:


> Why is it this new crowd of the super rich are completely without taste?


Someone thinks they look good.

They sold three of them at $24 million a pop. I'd say a there are a few builders who'd like to have $72 million in new boat sales for one of their designs 

And I found web sites advertising two of them in charter service at $125,000 a week (here & a photo spread). So there's a market for them after the sale.

Oh and the boat is featured in the re-make of Point Break.

To my eye they look pretty ugly. But then my boat probably cost less than the tender for one of these.

To each his own...

.


----------



## Caribbeachbum (Feb 23, 2014)

Charters for $115,000/week, plus expenses. You could buy a pretty nice sailboat for the cost of a two-week vacation on this thing.

For the morbidly curious (like me): OCEAN PEARL Yacht Charter Price - Rodriquez Yachts Luxury Yacht Charter.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Rob, did you hear where the Pearl responded to a sinking production boat? keel or rudder fell off or some other common failure .The rescued crew were thought to need some first aid as they were crying."My eyes, my eyes!!" True story.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

JimMcGee said:


> Honestly the builder could care less what the folks here think. We're not the audience for these boats.


That's the problem - we ARE the audience for those things - we're just not the clientele. :wink

It's *our* eyes that bear the brunt - the buyers don't have to look at them from onboard.


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

I willing to bet the owner of that boat really couldn't care less about what we all thought about it. He's probably down below swimming in the indoor pool of Spanish gold bullion.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I imagine they just assume that everyone is impressed and envious of them.

I liked your pool comment - it's probably only a matter of time. The Shah had a solid gold toilet on his airplane. 

Must have been damn cold. The burdens of Royalty I guess.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

At 130+ feet and $24 million I don't think these boats even qualify as superyachts anymore do they?

Isn't $300 million and over 300 feet the new threshold to be a superyacht?


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

An old captain and good friend of mine runs this boat now.

One week charter fee is $750,000.


























Currently in France getting repainted for only $1.8 million.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

One would think that anyone who could afford that would have one of their own.

It would probably take most of that just to gas it up.

Wait a minute....no helipad? How do you get aboard? No pool either, only a big hot tub.

I want my deposit back!


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

It does very few charters as you might imagine. Makes sense tax wise. Wink wink. 

Boat was repainted just four years ago but owners wife changed her mind. When they brought the painting crew in from Poland the guys took one look at it and started laughing because the current paint is perfect. Easy job! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Did she feed them cake?


----------



## SeaDubya (Sep 5, 2015)

mikel1 said:


> Those stern steps look like they belong on a public building . . . .like a library or a museum, seems like a huge waste of space . . .


I'm wanting to follow it around, have my video camera ready, and wait for a squall to come through just as some flaca in high heels is trying to climb those steps.

Ay caramba! YouTube hits galore!


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

SloopJonB said:


> Did she feed them cake?


You think she ever steps foot in a boatyard?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Went to watch the bucket. One of the super yachts had a 50' sailboat on its deck. Fully rigged with the stick in place. Imagine the hydraulics to launch that "dinghy".


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Paul Allen's ship had a 46' sailboat in davits when it was here.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

I have seen Paul Allen's boat in St Thomas and a really James Bond looking boat in St. Maarten (it had a helicopter on the rear deck) early this year while on a cruise. I was not jealous nor did I question the owners judgement. If they have the money and wish to spend it on such things it does not bother me in the least. That was the point I apparently failed to make. You control no one but yourself so why get all worked up about another's taste or spending habits. I drive a 20 year old Jeep Cherokee when I am not in a company vehicle and have a 16 year old touring motorcycle. Both are in very good condition so I don't figure I need to replace them with something new or audacious just because my neighbor or some other fool bought something newer, bigger, and better, but, to each his own.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I always find it odd that some people are surprised or resentful at how people with more money then them spend it.

You all are aware that you own sailboats? ...big floating things that serve NO purpose other than your own pleasure. 

I know, I know, if YOU had that kind of money it would be different. Bullpucky.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah but you drive an Avalon too so...... :wink


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

SloopJonB said:


> Maybe the owner will fall down them and break his neck.
> 
> The term Nouveau Riche was invented for the kind of people who build things like that.


I wonder how many people are employed building these yachts?

I wonder how many people in the marine industry are employed because these yachts exist?

I wonder how many people are employed by this owner in his businesses?

And you say that he should die because you don't approve of his yacht. Wow! That actually says more about you than him.

Actually, based on your other posts in this topic, it sounds like your class envy is based on his wealth. So, in your opinion, how much money should one person be able to make? What should the fair cutoff be? Ballpark?

BTW, how many people owe their livelihood to you? How many jobs have you created? How many people do you employ?

Do you have a yacht? What does it look like?

Post a pic?


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

This was a few years back, not sure who had the better view, but I bet I got a lot more enjoyment out of it than he did










A "not ugly" superyacht to be fair, and it has a chopper.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

What surprised me was to hear how many of these super yachts both power and sail are placed on a ship to avoid passages. Apparently, in power there is a break between expedition yachts and floating palaces. For both sail and power there's a break between ship and boat. With float on/float off ships the boats have gotten bigger. Emphasis on range and ultimate seaworthiness seems to have decreased for the boats.
Still, there are many pretty powerboats. Remember you are on a oilscrew as far as the CG is concerned.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

sailpower said:


> I wonder how many people are employed building these yachts?
> 
> I wonder how many people in the marine industry are employed because these yachts exist?
> 
> ...


Here's my yacht (the one in the foreground!). Actually, I don't subscribe to the class envy/warfare strain of most of these posts. We live next door to Mystic Seaport and see a lot of large yachts pass by. I don't resent them and rather enjoy seeing the range of sizes and styles of both power and sail boats that come our way. And, arguably, some are more attractive than others.

I don't feel the least bit of resentment for the styles or the money the larger ones represent. Certainly, I don't envy the cost and bother of running them.

IMHO, some of the posters on this thread need to chill out and enjoy their own boats and save us the boorish comments on others' tastes.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Whoa, that wasn't my boat. Here's the pic of my boat (in the foreground.). This was supposed to be attached to my previous post.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't think it's about money, it's about taste. In the eye of the beholder of course, but IMHO there are plenty of super yachts that are beautiful.

Priceless Rebecca: Classy Superyacht With Classic Style « www.yachtworld.com www.yachtworld.com


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

ENVY... ENVY.... ENVY....

The good thing about 'tastes' and 'class' is that it doesn't include YOU and anyone dissing anyone with the financial resources to buy and maintain any of these yachts even if you don't like the way they look. Again a little ENVY?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

sailpower said:


> I wonder how many people are employed building these yachts?
> 
> I wonder how many people in the marine industry are employed because these yachts exist?
> 
> ...


Oh please - spare us the standard right wing "must be an envious poor person" claptrap. I made my personal potful and got out 7 years ago.

Apparently words like "Taste", "Discretion", "Moderation" are somewhat foreign to you but you clearly understand "Greed", "Excess", "Ostentation" and so forth. Do you know who Marie Antoinette was?

And re: falling down the stairs, I can only suggest you develop a sense of humour.

Oh, and here is my latest project.


----------



## jerryRiggin (Jul 7, 2011)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Andrew, that was in St Barts yesterday. I know the boat well. It could not have got to St George's in the same day...
> 
> Unless there is TWO of them! And that's a hideous thought!
> 
> Btw it looks good from the stern. But yes, the whole semi circle thing is hideous.


That definitely looks like a boat that you'd find in St. Barts


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

guitarguy56 said:


> ENVY... ENVY.... ENVY....
> 
> The good thing about 'tastes' and 'class' is that it doesn't include YOU and anyone dissing anyone with the financial resources to buy and maintain any of these yachts even if you don't like the way they look. Again a little ENVY?


Sorry, no. Not even the slightest bit of envy for that monstrosity OR the money wasted on producing it.
If I'd wanted to spend my life making the kind of money it would take to build and operate that thing, I could have. I chose instead to spend my life doing what I love. That has included operating large motor yachts (before the term 'super yacht' was coined) and I haven't known too many owners who had any interest in anything but making more and more money, even when they should be enjoying the fruits of their labors while 'vacationing' aboard their yacht with their family.
Granted, I don't choose a vessel by her looks, but there are just some designs that should stay on the drawing boards, IMO.
Oh and to the guy who mentioned how many folks would have been employed building and operating this vessel; just as many as would have been employed building and operating a beautiful boat, I would think.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

capta said:


> If I'd wanted to spend my life making the kind of money it would take to build and operate that thing, I could have.
> 
> Oh and to the guy who mentioned how many folks would have been employed building and operating this vessel; just as many as would have been employed building and operating a beautiful boat, I would think.


Capta... Think what you just wrote in those lines above? If the owner of THAT boat wanted to spend that kind of money... Well HE DID! Not for us to bash him about how he spends his well earned funds right?

How about this montrosity... could he also have purchased a Swan or Oyster but instead he sails (sic) this one?










And YES just like the above boat it took many craftsmen, builders, designers their jobs and livelihood to build that monstrosity everyone hates. :wink


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

capta said:


> Sorry, no. Not even the slightest bit of envy for that monstrosity OR the money wasted on producing it.
> If I'd wanted to spend my life making the kind of money it would take to build and operate that thing, I could have. I chose instead to spend my life doing what I love. That has included operating large motor yachts (before the term 'super yacht' was coined) and I haven't known too many owners who had any interest in anything but making more and more money, even when they should be enjoying the fruits of their labors while 'vacationing' aboard their yacht with their family.
> Granted, I don't choose a vessel by her looks, but there are just some designs that should stay on the drawing boards, IMO.
> Oh and to the guy who mentioned how many folks would have been employed building and operating this vessel; just as many as would have been employed building and operating a beautiful boat, I would think.


Personally I know a lot of wealthy people. My experience is that they are like most. Some extremely nice and some just a**holes. The rest live their lives and try not to be taken advantage of.

They build these yachts the way that they want them. If they couldn't do that it is not a given that they would then build something that you approve of.

Impressive that you could have been a billionaire (which is what it takes to buy and own these things) but you chose not to. Instead you bought a boat that no one envies and is kind of butt ugly to some. Not that there's anything wrong with that.

You and Sloop Jon should write a book so that these wealthy people that you don't envy will know how to live your lives which I am sure that they are dying to do if they only had your guidance.

Also, you guys should come down to south Florida. Your heads would explode watching the yachts, homes, planes and cars owned by people that you don't envy.

Gotta love the internet.

Merry Christmas (I apologize if that offends you).


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

sailpower said:


> Personally I know a lot of wealthy people. My experience is that they are like most. Some extremely nice and some just a**holes. The rest live their lives and try not to be taken advantage of.
> 
> They build these yachts the way that they want them. If they couldn't do that it is not a given that they would then build something that you approve of.
> 
> ...


I was operating large motor yachts in Fla several decades ago, so I doubt that "Your heads would explode" at anything going on there now. As a matter of fact that whole area has become a haven for incredibly tasteless buildings, cars and boats and I really have no desire ever to visit that area again.
I certainly can't speak for any of the 'fabulously' rich I don't know, but of those I operated the big bucks boats for, only a couple derived any pleasure from their investment. A goodly number only had their yacht to 'show off' and otherwise couldn't care less. Most spent their whole vacation on the fax machine, klh or m, talking to the office and leaving their families as alone aboard the yacht as they were back at home.
What's to envy about that life?
You don't offend me because it's quite obvious you haven't a clue what it's like in that world. It may be all glitz and glitter to you, but to those who own most of those boats, ugly or not, it's all about ego, not pleasure. What's to envy about that?
And lastly, your ignorance about professional yachting is also showing. The number of hours we professionals put in would have made us very wealthy in ANY other profession. Sometimes it was 24/7 for DAYS, with no overtime, no vacation time or sick days to make up for it.
Even 80k plus room and board in the 80's, doesn't add up to squat per hour, when you factor in the hours we worked every year. But we did it because we loved it, not for a fist full of dollars.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

You make driving yacht sound like farming........


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

rocky mountain breeze said:


> you make driving yacht sound like farming........


rotflmao


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!

Such long winded and detailed responses to why people aren't jealous. Enough to make a person wonder. I just think the bow looks odd being squared off.


----------



## Pegu club (Jun 10, 2012)

It's a to each his own thing...

Looks silly to me, kinda like layer cake of a boat, it's likely nice-ish inside but not my cup of tea as it were.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

What I find interesting is how many people are so easily impressed by mere displays of wealth - costs more? Must be better.

And if you don't think so you're just envious.

For all of you, here are some very expensive things for your admiration.

Me? I'm positively *green* with envy. Santa didn't bring me anything this cool.


----------



## troy2000 (Apr 7, 2013)

Seems to be a few people here jumping to the conclusion that any disparaging remarks about that boat, or about other expensive monstrosities, must be grounded in envy and/or resentment. A strange leap indeed....


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

troy2000 said:


> Seems to be a few people here jumping to the conclusion that any disparaging remarks about that boat, or about other expensive monstrosities, must be grounded in envy and/or resentment. A strange leap indeed....


About as many that seem to think that anyone who buys something that displays their wealth is a gauche, noveau riche jerk who is just trying to show off.

I personally think the pictures from Jon show some pretty tacky stuff, and I am no fan of the styling on the yacht that started this whole thread. And I am not impressed by someone's wealth or their ability to buy stuff. But I am interested in boats; pretty much all boats. So I like looking at them, whether they are big and luxurious, or small and spare.

And I have no interest in trying to figure out whether a yacht owner is a good or bad person based on their taste in boat styling. Those that do illuminate more about themselves than those they are trying to judge.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Same with me. I am a simple man of simple, usually based upon functionality, tastes. I was neither impressed nor offended by the OP yacht picture. Whatever floats your boat.... But, I do find it a window into another's soul when I see or read their reactions to things, be it in traffic, the house they or someone else has, a vehicle, or a boat. One of the boats I still use (you guys probably don't consider it a boat) is an old Grumman canoe I bought as junk from a Boy Scout camp and rebuilt almost 30 years ago. It looks rough but doesn't leak and holds both my grandsons and me with our fishing gear. I haven't seen any need to replace it with the latest carbon fiber super slick canoe yet just because it is not fashionable.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

capta said:


> I certainly can't speak for any of the 'fabulously' rich I don't know, but of those I operated the big bucks boats for, only a couple derived any pleasure from their investment. A goodly number only had their yacht to 'show off' and otherwise couldn't care less. Most spent their whole vacation on the fax machine, klh or m, talking to the office and leaving their families as alone aboard the yacht as they were back at home.
> What's to envy about that life?


Then why post the photo and comment about this person's yacht? Unless Envy? :wink



> "Sometimes it was 24/7 for DAYS, with no overtime, no vacation time or sick days to make up for it.
> Even 80k plus room and board in the 80's, doesn't add up to squat per hour, when you factor in the hours we worked every year. But we did it because we loved it, not for a fist full of dollars."


I can't count the number of times my wife and business associates have scolded me for making more than 7 figures and have had to scale back to 6 figures to 'fit in' with the normal earners so not to make anyone feel any remorse.... Go figure.... Who needs to make it in the world... who wants to be a Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, Elon Musk, or any hard working self made billionaire? uke


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Gittarman - you have become extremely repetitious with the use of the word envy. In order to keep your posts from being even more boring, here are a few alternatives you might consider using - just for some variety.

*Synonyms for envious:
*
distrustful 
greedy 
suspicious 
watchful 
appetent 
aspiring
begrudging 
coveting 
covetous 
craving 
desiring 
desirous


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

guitarguy56 said:


> Then why post the photo and comment about this person's yacht? Unless Envy? :wink


Are you seriously suggesting that I am lying and that I am truly envious of this person's terrible taste and money?
Really?
Well Merry Christmas to you, too.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Beauty and ugly are subjective measures. It has nothing to do with envy. 

I've been working part time for 10 years because I valued my time more than the money. I sure don't envy those "hard working" chaps their lifestyle.

I don't want any boat I can't single hand with all electrics dead. I don't envy being reliant upon electrics nor do I want to have crew beyond my Wife.

That boat, for me fails on all accounts. It's nothing I would want, other than to sell it and do something else with the proceeds.

It's clearly a case of conspicuous consumption, something that goes against my grain, rubs me wrong.

Envinous? Of what? 

That "boat" is just plain pimpled, dimpled butt ugly.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

If I had the money, I'd own that boat. I like the lines and I think it looks great. That thing looks cool.


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

Imagine if every one had paint ball guns.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

chrisncate said:


> If I had the money, I'd own that boat. I like the lines and I think it looks great. That thing looks cool.


But you drive an Avalon. :wink


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

I think the way to understand most of these vessels is as transportable luxury hotels. A person who enjoys a tiller in one hand and a sheet in the other may scoff at the detachment from the boating experience and from the water itself. But that same person can probably appreciate relaxing in a deck chair with a cool breeze and a cold drink brought by an attendant, and a nice living room with a good theater system to retire to when the drink(s) are finished, followed by dining, a hot shower, and whatever else when the sun goes down. Being able to experience that at a locale of the owner's choosing is where the value of these boats lies.


----------



## Presuming Ed (Sep 2, 2011)

Not only that, but a hotel where the staff know how you like your drink mixed and dietary likes and dislikes, where there's an office etc etc. 

But as a boat in the OP? Not elegant at all.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

I've reconsidered. After careful analysis done by an elite team of highly skilled offshore and cruising experts who painstakingly reviewed the relative merits of this boat, I've realized that in fact, form follows function. What I had missed, is the functional part.

I don't know about you, but especially in the tropics or whenever the water is clear and warm, after setting anchor we'll dive on it to insure it is well set. We all know that appropriate anchoring protocol is an essential cruising skill, and I know we've all cast harsh judgement on those who are not accomplished at this essential task.

On this boat, this essential task is managed by a crew of appropriately uniformed swimmers who are able to enter the water, perform a synchronized ballet whilst checking the integrity of your anchor set. This all but forgotten protocol was quite popular in the early days of yachting, and depicted in many classic films:

https://theblondeatthefilm.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/screen-shot-2013-09-29-at-9-00-47-pm-3.png


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

capta said:


> And lastly, your ignorance about professional yachting is also showing. The number of hours we professionals put in would have made us very wealthy in ANY other profession. Sometimes it was 24/7 for DAYS, with no overtime, no vacation time or sick days to make up for it.


I know many owners and crew through my years in the marine industry. I am hardly ignorant about so called yachting professionals.

It is laughable for you to state that because you worked a lot of hours as someones employee that you would have been a billionaire in another profession based on that. Using your reasoning I would have been also because I spent seven years in the USN on nuclear submarines. At sea and underwater for 60+ days at a time I guess I should have been counting the money. Hilarious.

Anyway, people spend their money any way that they choose and most don't worry about what some losers on the internet have to say about it.

YMMV.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Being a right winger (and an atheist) my position is that the left wingers should be extremely glad there is a superyachting industry.
Left wing and socialists want the wealthy to have less money... and that's what a boat does: costs heaps. But better than that is the employment created in its creation and operation.
Its the wealthy shelling out their bucks in a much more viable method than, say, real estate, where a house lasts forever and needs few staff and little maintenance and is an investment. A super yacht is none of that. Its a provider of wealth to others.

Oh, and the other point, the 3 boats of the original post are not large! Quite small in fact, compared to many superyachts. One was sold recently for USD$7 million. So not big at all when some cost USD$600 million.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Left wing and socialists want the wealthy to have less money...


Mark, no-one is saying (at least not I) that the wealthy should not have money, only that it should be put to better use than building ever larger and more grotesque yachts in some sort of quasi-incestuous dick swinging contest.

Do you really think it's a sign of a healthy society when people build toy boats so huge that they cost a couple of years average family income just to gas them up?

I guess it does provide employment for the pump jockey. 

Our local self made billionaire has lots of nice toys, big boat, private jet etc. but he spends his big bucks building hospitals and such. I seldom to never hear anyone ridiculing his choices.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

It provides much more employment than to a pump jockey.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

sailpower said:


> I know many owners and crew through my years in the marine industry. I am hardly ignorant about so called yachting professionals.
> 
> It is laughable for you to state that because you worked a lot of hours as someones employee that you would have been a billionaire in another profession based on that. Using your reasoning I would have been also because I spent seven years in the USN on nuclear submarines. At sea and underwater for 60+ days at a time I guess I should have been counting the money. Hilarious.
> 
> ...


Obviously I was mistaken. Because you know (knew) lots of folks who work(ed) on yachts, you are indeed the perfect expert. I am sorry.
As for the military, that's pretty much apples and oranges, isn't it? The last military ship I worked on had 250 crew on a 607 foot vessel, whereas 25 would be a huge crew on a 607' commercial vessel. No private operation in any field could run at a profit with 10+ times the employees necessary for operating. Hardly what I call overworking each member of the crew, would you?
But seeing as how you are so experienced and knowledgeable about professional yachting, I'll bow to that experience and go in the corner and have a cry in envy over a boat and the money I don't have to pour into it.
Funny though, I thought I had the boat of my choosing (ugly or not) and was actually livin' my dream. Really, who should I be envying again, you?


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

If it's any consolation, it was probably a tax-deductable business expense. So at least the owners aren't out of pocket.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Gets a lot of kids out of South Africa. .

(Provided they have no tattoos)


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

VallelyJ said:


> If it's any consolation, it was probably a tax-deductable business expense. So at least the owners aren't out of pocket.


Tax deductible is not the same as free.


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

> Tax deductible is not the same as free.


No--it's the same as paying less in taxes.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

VallelyJ said:


> No--it's the same as paying less in taxes.


True.



VallelyJ said:


> So at least the owners aren't out of pocket.


Not true.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Being a right winger (and an atheist) my position is that the left wingers should be extremely glad there is a superyachting industry.
> Left wing and socialists want the wealthy to have less money... and that's what a boat does: costs heaps. But better than that is the employment created in its creation and operation.
> Its the wealthy shelling out their bucks in a much more viable method than, say, real estate, where a house lasts forever and needs few staff and little maintenance and is an investment. A super yacht is none of that. Its a provider of wealth to others.
> 
> Oh, and the other point, the 3 boats of the original post are not large! Quite small in fact, compared to many superyachts. One was sold recently for USD$7 million. So not big at all when some cost USD$600 million.


See, I'm a liberal and, I suppose, an atheist (I can't guarantee anything until I'm dead). I gladly serve the uber rich and think they are mostly just fine by me, most pretty down to earth. Many are pretty liberal. Lord knows they would not want the right wing christian conservatives taking away all their "toys".

So oddly enough, I agree with you completely...as would most of the Kennedy's (just kidding, I can't speak for them).

As for me, I'd like to have a really cool chopper to land the Uzbek girls, cuban cigars and cases of 23 yr old Pappy Van Winkle on my really ugly boat.

I'd invite you all! There would be a late brunch, then sailing from 2pm till dusk, late dinner on the promenade deck. Followed by cigars, strippers and aperitifs.

...But again, I'm a liberal, so I tend to over tip.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

RobGallagher said:


> As for me, I'd like to have a really cool chopper to land the Uzbek girls, cuban cigars and cases of 23 yr old Pappy Van Winkle on my really ugly boat.


Like this one parked near me.
I missed seeing the helicopter land yesterday.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Only one helipad?

Does that even qualify as a superyacht?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

SloopJonB said:


> Only one helipad?
> 
> Does that even qualify as a superyacht?


I agree. When on board I very suspiciously checked the label on the Champagne.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

capta said:


> Obviously I was mistaken. Because you know (knew) lots of folks who work(ed) on yachts, you are indeed the perfect expert. I am sorry.
> As for the military, that's pretty much apples and oranges, isn't it? The last military ship I worked on had 250 crew on a 607 foot vessel, whereas 25 would be a huge crew on a 607' commercial vessel. No private operation in any field could run at a profit with 10+ times the employees necessary for operating. Hardly what I call overworking each member of the crew, would you?
> But seeing as how you are so experienced and knowledgeable about professional yachting, I'll bow to that experience and go in the corner and have a cry in envy over a boat and the money I don't have to pour into it.
> Funny though, I thought I had the boat of my choosing (ugly or not) and was actually livin' my dream. Really, who should I be envying again, you?


OK, you don't know much about the working hours of a nuclear submarine with a crew of 145 underwater for 2+ months at a time but, that certainly didn't stop you from coming to the wrong conclusion did it? I'm seeing a pattern here.

I am still active in the marine industry in S. Florida but that is no reason for you to cry. I just happen to know a lot of people on both sides of the economic scale but you are certainly free to ignore what I say. After all, if not for deciding where to work, you too would have been a billionaire because, hey, how hard can it be?

Glad you have a boat that suits YOU. That's obviously true for the big boat guy as well. Think about that for a minute or two.

Enjoy.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

SloopJonB said:


> Mark, no-one is saying (at least not I) that the wealthy should not have money, only that it should be put to better use than building ever larger and more grotesque yachts in some sort of quasi-incestuous dick swinging contest.
> 
> Do you really think it's a sign of a healthy society when people build toy boats so huge that they cost a couple of years average family income just to gas them up?
> 
> Our local self made billionaire has lots of nice toys, big boat, private jet etc. but he spends his big bucks building hospitals and such. I seldom to never hear anyone ridiculing his choices.


We live in a capitalist society full of opportunity. Some do better than others. Playing the "average family" card isn't relevant and has nothing to do with how "healthy" (whatever that means) society is.

Building an expensive yacht is not mutually exclusive to giving back. It's not a zero sum game. How do you know what other people do or don't do with their money? Why would you care?

Someday when you have a boat maybe everyone will love it? Or not. What would it matter?

Live and let live works pretty well.

Enjoy.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought this thread was about boats, powerboats. Big, ugly powerboats.... being discussed on a sailing forum......


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Don't think it's size alone.
Last summer was placed next to a Zeelander. It was an ugly color with a white stained bottom. Although about 40' I was told costed 3 to 4 times that of my boat. Owner ran the AC 24/7 but never saw him on it or the boat go out.
Look at a Sabreyacht, picnic boat or Grand Banks and then a Sea ray, Sunseeker or Cruiseryacht. Then tell me there aren't different aesthetics at all sizes.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

Zoolander! Loved that movie! Oh wait . . .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

B
It was a Dutch boat. The letter Z all over it. Even incorporated into the fittings. Told the thing unfolded like a transformer toy on hydraulics. Saw different ones of the same monstrosity in different weird colors in Block and Beef Islands. Maybe they get together in the dark and multiply. Perhaps they will take over the world.
? Do you know the correct name for the brand?


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

I haven't a clue as my powerboat mojo is very weak. Sound like most of the powerboats coming out of Europe these days. Full time hydraulic tech as crew I presume! Bleed bleed bleed!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

